# Fehlermeldung unter Android Studio



## Light Lux (16. Nov 2016)

Hallo liebes Forum-Team,

ich habe versucht einen Button zu erstellen der eine simple Ausgabe generieren soll. 

*Dieses habe ich in der MainActivity.java hinzugefügt:*

public void login(View view){
    EditText username = (EditText) findViewById(R.id.username);
    EditText password = (EditText) findViewById(R.id.password);
    Log.i("Username", username.getText().toString());
    Log.i("Password", password.getText().toString());
}

*Dadurch entsteht diese Fehlermeldung:*

Runtime: FATAL EXCEPTION: main
                  Process: de.light.kolibri.login, PID: 1854
                  java.lang.IllegalStateException: Could not find method login (MainActivity)(View) in a parent or ancestor Context for androidnClick attribute defined on view class android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton with id 'klick'
                      at android.support.v7.app.AppCompatViewInflater$DeclaredOnClickListener.resolveMethod(AppCompatViewInflater.java:327)
                      at android.support.v7.app.AppCompatViewInflater$DeclaredOnClickListener.onClick(AppCompatViewInflater.java:284)
                      at android.view.View.performClick(View.java:5637)
                      at android.view.View$PerformClick.run(View.java:22429)
                      at android.os.Handler.handleCallback(Handler.java:751)
                      at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:95)
                      at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:154)
                      at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:6119)
                      at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
                      at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:886)
                      at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:776)

Sicherlich ist es nur eine Kleinigkeit die ich übersehen habe.

Ich freue mich auf jede Hilfe!


----------



## Robat (16. Nov 2016)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es eifnach nur nicht auf dem Screenshot zusehen ist..
Jede Klasse die von Activity oder AppCompatActivity o.ä erbt, muss eine onCreate(Bundle bundle) Methode haben, es muss das contentView gesetzt sein und die Klasse muss in der manifest eingetragen sein:


```
public class Foo extends AppCompatActivity {
        @Override
         protectedvoid onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState){
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.name_of_your_xml_file);
     }
}

Manifest:
...
    <application
        android:allowBackup="true"
        android:icon="@drawable/ic_launcher"
        android:label="@string/app_name"
        android:theme="@style/AppTheme"> 
       <activity
            android:name=".NAME_DER_ACTIVITY"
            android:label="TITEL_DER_ACTIVITIY">
           <intent-filter>
                <actionandroid:name="android.intent.action.MAIN"/>
                <categoryandroid:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER"/>
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
...
```

Gruß
Robert


----------

